# One for Oldman..



## Capt Lightning (Jun 17, 2020)

Here's one for you, Oldman.  It happened yesterday at our  local airport.   If you can't open the link, I'll post the text.

Collision at Aberdeen airport


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2020)

That's a tough one to explain to the boss...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

WoW!!!


----------



## oldman (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, we know what happened. Now we just need how it happened. If I had to guess, I would say that someone needs practice with taxiing. Seeing that fuel is stored in the wings, they were very lucky that the wing or the fuselage wasn’t damaged.

I don’t know about Scotland, but if that accident occurred here in the U.S., both planes would have to go through a series of tests to prove that both planes are airworthy.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2020)

The pilot probably isn't good at parking a car, either.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 17, 2020)

I imagine that both planes will have to be overhauled and re-certified as airworthy.  Flybe recently went out of business and many of its routes were taken over by Loganair.  Currently, the  number of routes has been reduced, so there are plenty of replacement aircraft available.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

I love Loganairs', Livery


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 17, 2020)

Loganair used to serve great in-flight food.  Smoked salmon and whisky.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

"So make make it one for my baby and one more for the road."


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

Speaking of oldman .. where is he these days?


----------

